# Insektenhotel



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,

gebt doch auch mal den insekten eine chance. ich habe mir ein insektenhotel gebaut.

schaust du hier:


----------



## Galrian (30. März 2005)

*Helft doch mal den Insekten*

ein insektenhotel ist schnell gebaut. einfach in einem stück holz mehrere unterschiedlich große löcher bohren.


----------



## karsten. (30. März 2005)

*re*

ach komm !
ein paar Löcher mehr könnten es schon sein !8)   
und
in die Lücken zwischen den Stämmen könnte man mit ein paar Bündel
Rohr oder __ Schilf füllen . 
die hohlen Halme und deren Zwischenräume werden gern
von orficula auricularia bewohnt

http://www.siedlerbund-gesamt.de/sachsen/on10942
http://www.schulgarten.ch/texte/insektenhotel/insektenhotel.htm 

schönen Abend


----------



## StefanS (30. März 2005)

Hallo Galrian,

ich packe immer zu Bündeln verschnürtes Reisig in meine Wildnis. An insekten allerdings ohnehin kein Mangel.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (30. März 2005)

Nabend!

Wir hatten mal nen Stapel Holz im Garten liegen. Dann kamen dir __ Hornissen...... und ich wurde aus meinem Garten verbannt.  

Ciao Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2005)

hallo!

sowas hab ich auch vor.
mehr nach dem muster: http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/PM4D/PM4DE/PM4DE06/PDF/7901.pdf


----------



## Galrian (31. März 2005)

die lücken wollte ich eigentlich lassen. dort hat sich letztes jahr immer eine riesige hausspinne niedergelassen  

habe extra obstbaum genommen da diese nicht harzen (wichtig)


----------



## Eugen (31. März 2005)

Hallo Björn,
__ Hornissen sind absolut friedliche Tiere, wir hatten ein wunderschönes Nest bei uns im Kinderzimmer. Meine Tochter und alle Hornissen habens überlebt.
lg Eugen


----------



## Nestor (31. März 2005)

Hi Eugen

Kommt drauf an... wenn man was macht, was ihnen nicht gefällt ists vorbei mit dem Frieden. Denn der Stapel Holz war für unser Carport bestimmt. Also ich hab höchsten Respekt vor __ Hornissen! Mir ist mal eine im Nacken gelandet und unters T-Shirt gekrochen. Das fand ich nicht so witzig. Aber ein Nest im Kinderzimmer!? Sowas hab ich ja auch noch nicht gehört, aber net schlecht, wenns da keine Probleme gab! 

mfg Björn


----------



## karsten. (31. März 2005)

*re*

Hallo
ich , schon wieder ! 8) 

da , hab ich noch EINEN 
http://www.vespa-crabro.de/inhalte.htm
mit tollen Videos und Info , satt !
ich hoffe ,dass MEINE __ Hornisse heuer wiederkommt.


(meine Frau ist auch begeistert ,..............
so wie


 "Tauchen mit Haien"
oder 


Bungee-jumping



aber 
begeistert !
 8)  )


----------

